# TV2 Picture Quality on Vip222



## TampaSun (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi,

I have TV1 hooked up to 42" 1080P LCD via a HDMI cable - the picture quality is awesome. On TV2 I have a 65" 1080i rear projection TV hooked up through the TV2 coax cable - the picture quality is terrible.

I called Dish Network technical support they told me it would be $450 for another Vip222. Alternatively I can hook up a regular DVR SD box for just the $99 call out fee.

Would you recommend paying another $450 for a Vip222 with an HDMI cable or just a regular DVR machine?

Thanks.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Go for a 622/722 and it should be just 149.00/199.00 I think for a lease.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

The 222 has serious problems including crappy video on tv2

Bob


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah a lease upgrade or Dish N' it up to hi-def would be no more then $100 and thats for someone to come hook it up for you!

Mike


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

rotomike said:


> yeah a lease upgrade or Dish N' it up to hi-def would be no more then $100 and thats for someone to come hook it up for you!
> 
> Mike


The vip222 IS HD. If he dished it up to a 622/722, it would cost him $199. If your looking for a dish receiver with two HD outputs...... you won't find one. Compared to the picture quality of an HDMI to HDMI connection on a HD input.., an analog, sd coax from TV2 will always look like crap, won't matter how many boxes you swap out. And, putting an SD signal on such a large TV screen to boot, will make it took even worse. It would look like crap on anything but a crt smaller than 20".


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

TampaSun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I called Dish Network technical support they told me it would be $450 for another Vip222. Alternatively I can hook up a regular DVR SD box for just the $99 call out fee.
> 
> ...


I think the customer rep you talked to is full of crap. You can buy a brand new one for $288 from the dish store (http://www.dishstore.net/index.php?cPath=71)


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Sandman said:


> The 222 has serious problems including crappy video on TV2
> 
> Bob


I have no PQ problem what-so-ever on TV2. It is very good. The problem this user is having is that he is feeding a big screen hi resolution display with an SD (no better than 480i) modulated analog RF signal. He'd be better feeding Composite/RCA... but I do not know the distance away from the box he is talking about. TV2 was intended for SD TV's in another room, and in the marketplace this would traditionally be an SD display under 32".

If the user doesn't care if the same TV show is on both displays, he could split the HDMI or YPrPb output, get an in-line amplifier, and send the signal to both displays.

If the user want unique content on both HDTV displays, well then he must live with the modulated RF or get another HDTV receiver such as a 211, 222, or 722.


----------

